# cooloolabin dam 30/09/06



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

hay all. after the success me,rik and ash had chasing bass on baroon pocket dam last weekend i cant help but have another go. however I've been told by a couple of locals that the fishing in cooloolabin dam near Yandina can be fantastic so i'm gonna check it out on saturday. anyone whos up for it is welcome to join me.

I'll aim to be there by 0530 anyone needing directions just ask


----------

